# Follow my Sibo Story



## Annalilia (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi everyone! My name is Anna, I am 20 years old. Sibo has completely changed my life over the last 2 years. I made a fb page THAT WILL NOT HAVE ANY ADVERTISING because I like to post updates a lot. Link to page is https://www.facebook.com/Annas-Sibo-Journey-starting-Jan-30th-2332659146955227/

Honestly, the reason I am making the page is that it will give me more motivation to pull myself though healing my condition and because you guys will learn what helped me and what didn't and that might help you!

I didn't do anything about the illness till about a year ago when it became hard to stay sitting down because I would get a pain in my brain from sitting down sometimes due to something in my abdomen. I have tried many things that haven't worked (Rimafaxin +neomycin (I did make sure I ate fodmaps during taking them and took guar gum but no success), many, supplements and more). I can't stay in one place sometimes without feeling discomfort and so I work as a nanny which I don't like but it is a job that pays a decent income and it is hard for me to often stay sitting down and stay standing in one place (because the sibo symptoms increase) so this job is a good one for me to have for the time-being. I want to be myself again. I am 20 years old and the best years of my life are going to pass by if I don't get healed. Recently I have ordered a lot of things on Amazon which causes bloating and discomfort but I will take them for at least 40 days despite the discomfort because I want to improve my life. I might update about what I am taking during my journey.

I plan to take:

-Zinc

-molybdenum

-enzymes
-tumeric
-vitamins (clarity or Woman's 1- a day)
-allimax allicin pills
-Oregano oil 
-neem
-yarrow flower
-Chinese Pulsatilla Root extract
-Derma Formula :: Herbal Supplement for Maintaining Skin Health 
-Life Extension ArthroMax Elite
-Bai Hua She She Cao 
-Quassia Liquid Extract Tincture 
-dill
-IBS Treatment by IBSolution
-wormwood
-Metagenics CandiBactin-AR 60SG
-CandiBactin BR 
-Atrantil

-Interphase

-Kirkman Biofilm Defense


----------

